# The Next Isb Get Together



## garyhead.design (21/5/12)

Hey Brewers

I joined the ISB mailing list not all that long ago and I missed the last get together due to a poorly timed wedding.

Are there any plans for anything in the not to distant future, I am keen to put some faces to the random emails I'm recieving and get your thoughts on my first couple of all grain brews.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## pimpsqueak (21/5/12)

I would be happy to host a get together/house warming of some sort at my new digs. That is if berowra can still be considered "Inner Sydney"?


----------



## Phoney (21/5/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> I would be happy to host a get together/house warming of some sort at my new digs. That is if berowra can still be considered "Inner Sydney"?



It is if it's on the trainline. :chug: 


Would be nice if the ISB held regular meetings like most of the other clubs seem to do...


----------



## barls (21/5/12)

you wouldnt be the furthest member out. i think we have one in perth.

as for the regular meetings, we normally have one once a month its just been a bit chaotic the last couple of months.
saying that. Nobody has stepped up and organised one ether.


----------



## pimpsqueak (24/5/12)

Well, our place is a decent walk from the station but there is a bus and it runs pretty close by.

So let's breathe some life back into the ISB...
My place (in Berowra Heights) on the 7th of July.
No problem moving the date around a bit if it clashes with something major, but for now, let's get a show of hands.

If you want a theme for the day, how about "Attack of the Clones"?
Clone your fave beer, or bring along the original for critique and get some ideas on a recipe.
Or both even!


----------



## garyhead.design (24/5/12)

late June early July I have a bit on so later in the July would be better for me, plus that would give a smidge more time to brew.

Cheers


----------



## pimpsqueak (24/5/12)

Bump for the evening crowd.


----------



## barls (24/5/12)

maybe. i think the clone thing needs more than a months notice to achieve something decent unless you already have it brewed.


----------



## pimpsqueak (25/5/12)

True enough. It's only an idea though and if it's going to make things complicated I'd rather ditch any theme in favour of a long overdue get-together.

I'll see about starting a new thread with a poll about dates but IIRC if we leave it much later, people will be tied up with comp season and the turnout will be less than great.

I'll link to the poll later on (if my iPhone lets me create one...)


----------



## pimpsqueak (25/5/12)

Link to poll.

Ok, have at it ISB'ers.


----------



## srcossens (25/5/12)

I'm up for doing something. I already have a Galaxy ale in the bottles, so could bring this along as a clone of Stone and Wood.

I would be happy to have more regular meetings as well. I could have a BBQ around at my place in August/September. October/November I won't be able to do as I'm sure Barls will be struggling then as well.

What about a meeting every two months on a set day, say first Saturday of the month? I would prefer on the weekend as I work in the evening during the week. Just throwing it out there. I'm happy to have it at mine regularly as I'm on the train line making it easier for people to get to.


----------



## barls (25/5/12)

how about in june we go to the tap house for the sectapular


----------



## srcossens (25/5/12)

It's actually 21st July, but sounds good for the Italian spectapular.


----------



## Phoney (25/5/12)

I'll be free every weekend from now on that it's too cold to go away camping and will soon be too cold to go surfing instead! So keen for anyday and also happy to host a get together in the inner-west at some point :icon_cheers:


----------



## barls (26/5/12)

i was thinking the left over beers from gabs one which should be the 2nd i think.


----------



## redbeard (26/5/12)

I like the 2nd at the LocalTaphouse, long weekend after that. Perhaps a meetup at someones house in July ?


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (30/5/12)

As one of the more distant members, the Queen's Birthday weekend suits me, since I will be in Sydney then.


----------



## fletcher (28/9/12)

hey guys, just joined the mailing list.

i'd be stoked to come to a catch up. i'm new as hell to brewing, but i'm studying it as much as i can as i'm keen to start making decent beers and prove all my friend/family nay-sayers wrong ("it'll taste like crap...blah blah"). i'm right in the inner city in a tiny apartment so i don't know how i'd go hosting one (and my knowledge of brewing is limited to what i've read on here and my first experiences brewing) but i'd be stoked to actually see some brewing in process too and get some pointers from other sydney peeps.

happy to bring anything or assist in any way in helping get something organised.

hope to chat/meet up with y'all soon.

fletcher


----------



## pimpsqueak (28/9/12)

I am doubtful there will be an ISB get together before Xmas.
The last one I recall was last October? At this rate, you might be better off starting up your own club. I'd be in 
You will have more luck bumping into some of us during Sydney Craft Beer Week. (You'll find me at Harts)


----------



## fletcher (28/9/12)

sounds good to me...where's the sydney craft beer week? and when and stuff? (i'm guessing the info's here somewhere but i haven't searched)

EDIT: all good. google's my friend

EDIT 2: that event at Harts looks awesome. might see ya there!


----------



## barls (28/9/12)

there wil ba a catch up at my place some time in november ive jsut got to negotiate with swmbo when. i know it definitely wont be the last weekend i thing at this stage

also most of use are getting ready for anhc in the end of oct.
cheers barls


----------



## Heisenberg (25/2/14)

Hi all, I've just joined this group hoping that it still exists. (seems not much activity in the last year or so?)
Are you guys still meeting up etc? cheers Jay


----------



## fletcher (25/2/14)

sure are mate. we normally communicate via email but we do have a meet up every month. first wed of every month in the city. you'll get an email closer to this date with all the details or just shoot an email to the group for any specific questions you have


----------



## barls (25/2/14)

We sort of took the group off here as fletcher said it's all via email now. 
Pm me if your not on the email list


----------

